
Show HN: www.AdAuth.com – Combat Ad Fraud Using Ads.txt Analysis - adauthdotcom
Link: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.AdAuth.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.AdAuth.com</a><p>* Download lists of an ad exchange&#x27;s publishers<p>* Bulk analysis of publisher&#x27;s ads.txt files<p>* Validate ad inventory reports to find unauthorized bids or purchases<p>Feedback is welcome!
======
chatmasta
This is a good idea and a much needed service. I was reading an article
yesterday about android malware that opens web views in the background that
appear to be from reputable sites, and then places its own ad inventory in
them. The user never sees the ads, but the exchange thinks it’s showing ads
on, e.g. cnn.com.

It seems like your solution places auditing responsibility on the side of
advertisers. All advertisers should be doing this, but I can’t help but think
it should primarily be the responsibility of the exchanges themselves.

